# Ah tiens, j'vous ai pas dit?



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

Cher public.

Ton Bobby préféré a observé plusieurs choses : 

1- La naissance d'une modeste polémique au sujet de fermetures de fil, temporaires ou pas, enfin bon j'ai vu de loin, j'ai pas tout bien compris (comme d'hab)

2- Une vague d'amertume émaillée de nostalgie qui semble envahir le bar, aux dires de certains, "mais non t'hallucines" d'après d'autres... 

3- Un désir latent de renouveler les formes d'expression sur ce forum... Un petit besoin de renouveau, quoi.

Ton Bobby préféré, cher public, a donc eu une idée.
(Je sais, je sais, promis demain j'arrête).
L'idée de ce fil éhontément consensuel, un sale thread de fayot qui essaye de ménager la chèvre et le chou, un sujet bien utopique qui voudrait faire plaisir à tout le monde... Je sais, c'est con.

Tentons quand même le coup : 
Il s'agit ici de partager ces petits rien de la vie de tous les jours qui vont font rire ou sourire.
Ca peut être n'importe quoi : 
"Tiens j'vous ai pas dit, ce matin j'ai reçu telle image par mail"
"Tiens j'vous ai pas dit, aujourd'hui la boulangère m'en a sorti une bonne"
"Tiens j'vous ai pas dit, y a un mec qu'a vomi sur mon pare-brise cette nuit"
"Tiens j'vous ai pas dit, ce couillon de Bobby a encore ouvert un fil à la con".
etc...

Il y a un peu de "l'air du temps" (Roberto si tu nous regardes ), un peu du "forum des petits bonheurs", un peu des "actualités amusantes"... C'est un peu fourre-tout, quoi, pas très novateur, voire pas du tout, mais ça peut détendre l'atmosphère.
Le mot d'ordre, c'est "faites sourire le pékin d'en face qui vous lit avec ce qui vous a fait sourire aujourd'hui".

Si la consigne est respectée, ça peut faire un fil assez sympathique, qui permettrait aux posteurs compulsifs de faire partager aux autres les petits côtés amusants de leur quotidien, de leurs "là maintenant" *sans tomber dans les histoires de machine à laver en panne, sans flood, sans banalité...*
Ou alors ça va être super foireux et fermer au bout de deux pages.

Ton Bobby t'offre ce fil, cher public, c'est cadeau, fais-en bon usage, ou pas, on verra bien.
Alea jacta est.


----------



## kanako (7 Mars 2006)

Merci Bobby !

rien de bien beau à raconter, ai pas beaucoup bougé...
La neige c'est beau mais c'est pas mottivant...

:sleep:


je vous ai pas dit...


----------



## jugnin (7 Mars 2006)

Tiens j'vous ai pas dit, dans la nuit de samedi à dimanche j'ai mal dormi. Je ne sais quelle obscure pulsion (ou substance) m'a poussé à vouloir sentir un cactus d'un peu trop près. De toute façon j'avais les naseaux bouchés, j'ai juste eu droit à des micro-épines plein le nez, à se frotter à tous bouts de champ contre l'oreiller.


----------



## Nephou (7 Mars 2006)

comment dire ?  le sujet originel de &#8220;là maintenant&#8221; n'était pas loin  de celui de  &#8220;Tiens j'vous ai pas dit,&#8230;&#8221;

Sauf si le propos de &#8220;Tiens j'vous ai pas dit,&#8230;&#8221; est de construire obligatoirement une phrase commençant par &#8220;Tiens j'vous ai pas dit,&#8230;&#8221;, suivi d'un complément circonstantiel de temps puis de toute autre proposition exprimant une évènement, une découverte.

_ J'avais bon espoir de ne pas avoir à fermer&#8230; voyant ce fil doucement couler. Quatre personnes ayant trouvé judicieux de freiner sa chute je m'autorise à me poser le question de la fermeture._


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Sauf si le propos de Tiens j'vous ai pas dit, est de construire obligatoirement une phrase commençant par Tiens j'vous ai pas dit,, suivi d'un complément circonstantiel de temps puis de toute autre proposition exprimant une évènement, une découverte.



Il n'y a pas forcément obligation de forme, mais dans l'esprit, on parle bien d'événement, de découverte, n'importe quoi tant que ça fait sourire.
Mais après tout pourquoi ne pas rajouter la consigne du "tiens j'vous ai pas dit". 
Il va sans dire que l'espoir de voir ce fil survivre est mince, le flood devrait faire son oeuvre, mais sait-on jamais?


----------



## da capo (7 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens j'vous ai pas dit, cet après-midi Nephou a effacé un de mes posts...

[La Edith de Patamach m'a conseillé de mettre un "Ah" au début /]


----------



## Patamach (7 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens j'vous ai pas dit, la dérive continentale se produit à une vitesse à peu près identique que celle de la croissance de nos ongles 

C'est bon comme ca? 

Edit: j'ai rajouté un Ah.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens j'vous ai pas dit.. géré sur le coup de la fiche test "newbie" un an après mon inscription.


----------



## fredintosh (7 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens j'vous ai pas dit, la dérive continentale se produit à une vitesse à peu près identique que celle de la croissance de nos ongles
> 
> C'est bon comme ca?
> 
> Edit: j'ai rajouté un Ah.



D'où l'expression : mon ongle d'Amérique.

_heu, désolé, je sais pas si on a le droit à un petit peu de commentaires ou de réactions aux posts précédents, sans aller jusqu'au flood, ou s'il faut que chaque post reste dans le même format, ce qui risque de ressembler à un agglomérat de monologues, non ?
Dans le doute, je rajoute ma contribution :_

Tiens, je vous ai pas dit ? Ce matin... ce matin...
...un lapin... non, déjà fait...

Alors, l'autre jour, eh ben, il y a un certain temps, je démarre mon scooter en oubliant d'enlever le U de sécurité. Grand moment de solitude, difficile de garder sa dignité ensuite, et encore plus dur de décoincer le U de la roue.

_Pas mieux, désolé._


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens j'vous ai pas dit...

-Que je cherche un bon livre sur le sujet " comment utiliser un iPod sous Windows"
-Que j'ai mangé dans la rue avec un pigeon qui sautillait en rond devant moi ...en attendant les miettes ...( il lui manquait un patte)
-Que j'ai les boules.
-Que l'idée du fil est bonne mais que le risque de flood ( selon la célèbre échelle du professeur floodory graduée du 0 à 8 ) est de 7.4/8 avec ce genre de fil...

-Que je vous laisse...@+


----------



## Amok (7 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens j'vous ai pas dit...
> 
> -Que l'idée du fil est bonne mais que le risque de flood ( selon la célèbre échelle du professeur floodory graduée du 0 à 8 ) est de 7.4/8 avec ce genre de fil...


Ah tiens, j'vous ai pas dit que le premier qui cherche a tester la modération en floodant va comprendre sa douleur.


----------



## lumai (7 Mars 2006)

Tiens j'vous ai pas dit qu'un téléphone en mode vibreur ça fait du boucan, posé sur une table, surtout en pleine nuit. En tout cas moi je savais pas. Mais maintenant, je sais. Et si vous ne le saviez pas, et bien maintenant vous le savez.


----------



## joubichou (7 Mars 2006)

Tiens je vous ai pas dit,il neige


----------



## joanes (7 Mars 2006)

Tiens, j'vous ai pas dit, ce matin j'ai eu mon premier rendez-vous avec les Assèdic. Super chouette, un enthousiasme débordant, vraiment la patate Mr l'agent des assèdic, une espéce de tomberau d'espoir et de possibilités ce sont ouverts dès que je l'ai vu, un dialogue d'une rare qualité s'est engagée alors :

Moi : bonjour... (serrage de pogne... je l'ai senti un peu géné sur le contact de ma poigne virile... )

l'agent : bonjour

bref, j'entre dans son bureau... et là.... rien, rien de rien pendant dix minutes au moins. Il regarde mon dossier, va fouiller dans son placard, en ressort son classeur où toute la procédure est écrite et décrite copie d'écran par copie d'écran, il coche ses cases, pas un mot, il fait défilé sur son écran le dossier, imprime des trucs, se parle à lui-même "tient hier ça marchait pas ça....pourtant Jeanine m'avait dit...".
Je fais genre je m'intéresse, en même temps c'est mon dossier...
Rien, un vague regard assorti d'un demi sourire... bah il n'a pas l'air méchant, c'est déjà ça. Je me détend un peu, attendant qu'il me pose des questions sur ma vie, mon oeuvre et comment je suis super qualifié et que je vais trouver du boulot et que voilà des stages super que vous pouvez faire.....
Bon, ben, rien, je comprends que finalement ce n'est pas son rôle, qu'il n'est qu'un rouage d'une énorme machine à enregistrer les chomeurs. Le temps passe - 20 minutes - il fini le dossier et me dit qu'il doit appeler l'ANPE pour mon prochain rendez-vous. Après six coup de fil il trouve enfin la bonne agence et le bon interlocuteur, j'aurai un rendez-vous le 21 mars, super, merci. On se dit au revoir...
Voilà, je suis officiellement chômeur      :rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (7 Mars 2006)

tiens je vous ai pas dit que j'ai eu une proposition de job étudiant deux semaines apres avoir demenagé de la ville ou j'étais et etre rentré chez papa maman  car j'avais pas trouvé de boulot... les boules...  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Mars 2006)

Ah, tiens! Je vous ai pas dit? Mais en trainant sur certains fils on lit de ces choses..;  



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, c'est une règle chez moi :
> Je dis des conneries partout, sauf dans mes fils.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens j'vous ai pas dit?
J'ai découvert ya pas 5 minutes que ce forum FOURMILLE DE SALES PETITES BALANCES!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens j'vous ai pas dit?
J'ai découvert ya pas 5 minutes que ce forum FOURMILLE DE SALES PETITS FAYOTS!!!
  

Merci mr Starmac


----------



## da capo (7 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Fayot!


Tss, tss...
Faut pas dire : Fayot 

Faut dire

Ah tiens j'vous ai pas dit?


			
				 bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'ai découvert ya pas 5 minutes que ce forum FOURMILLE DE SALES _PETITS FAYOTS_!!!


----------



## kanako (8 Mars 2006)

Ah tient j'vous ai pas dit, j'ai l'impression que ce fil va aller loin...


----------



## kanako (8 Mars 2006)

ouais mais on respecte la règle... euh..  

ah tiens j'vous ai pas dit ? j'ai plus rien à dire... surtout ici:hein: 

j'vous ai pas dit ? je trouvais pourtant que ce fil était une bonne idée, merci Bobby (ah si je l'ai déjà dit ! ) et désolée... j'ai pas aidé à ce que ça marche bien... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

Ah, tiens, j'vous ai pas dit ?
J'ai décidé de ne plus ouvrir de fil avant un bon bout de temps - les derniers sont tous morts après 2 ou 3 pages de "mouais, il n'est pas terrible, ton fil", alors autant éviter.

"Oooooooo" fait la foule narquoise, "quel dommage !"


----------



## ikiki (8 Mars 2006)

Ah, tiens, j'vous ai pas dit ?

Basta les lettres de motiv, je commence le taf demain! :king:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens j'vous ai pas dit, la dérive continentale se produit à une vitesse à peu près identique que celle de la croissance de nos ongles
> 
> C'est bon comme ca?
> 
> Edit: j'ai rajouté un Ah.


Ah tiens j'te l'avais pas dis que la dérive des continents c'est devenu ringuard ?


----------



## Lila (8 Mars 2006)

Ah, tiens, j'vous ai pas dit ?

..ben j'vous le dira pas !
:rateau:

..comme ça c'est dit !


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

ha tiens, je vous ai pas dit, j'ai vu la "veritable hsitoire du petit chaperon rouge"... et c'est plutot marrant ... rigolo....
ha tiens, je vous ai pas dit bonjour non plus....


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

ah tiens, je vous avez pas dit, la vraie, l'unique, l'irremplaçable "TATAV" me manque....


----------



## Mille Sabords (8 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens je vous ai pas dit, mon amie est enceinte de 7 mois 1/2 et commence son congé maternité lundi soir,
ma vie prendra un grand tournant bientôt (au frein à main)

je reviendrai vous emm...der avec des photos de l'héritier prochainement dans un autre fil


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens j'vous ai pas dit, j'me suis emmélé dans mes comptes, je suis à découvert demain...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens j'vous ai pas dit, j'me suis emmélé dans mes comptes, je suis à découvert demain...


Ah tiens, ça me fais penser que je vous pas dit que je suis régulièrement mes comptes moi, et que je suis quand même l'heureux propriétaire d'un vilain découvert.
Grâce au ciel tout va bien j'ai contacter ma banque pour discuter le bout de gras et mon interlocuteur m'a assuré que "Aucuns problèmes, je prend note, un de nos conseiller vous appelle demain pour arranger ça..."

C'était il y a 4 jours..... Bon j'attend encore 5 minutes et je les rappelle parce-que là hein, non mais faut pas se fiche de moi !


----------



## Galatée (9 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens, j'vous ai pas dit que je viens de dépenser 200 euros pour remplacer le disque dur de mon ordi (en plus des 70 euros déjà dépensés le mois dernier pour un plantage consécutif à la lente agonie de mon disque dur).

Ah tiens, j'vous ai pas dit mais c'est quand même vachement mieux maintenant, il y a plus un bruit, ça va plus vite...

Et ah, tiens, j'vous ai pas dit, ma fac est en grève et j'ai pas cours jusqu'à mardi matin.



Edit : ah, tiens, j'vous ai pas dit, c'est mon 150ème message (mais j'l'ai pas fait exprès).

Edit 2 : ah, tiens, j'vous ai pas dit, l'autre jour, dans ma cuisine, il y a plein de mousse qui est sortie par un tuyau d'évacuation d'eau (oui, oui, c'est pas très normal). Et j'ai eu la mousse de la douche d'un voisin dans ma cuisine. Heureusement que c'était pas l'eau de ses chiottes.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens, j'vous ai pas dit?

Ma voisine commence à me sortir par les yeux, après les paquets de clopes c'est les mégots qu'elle sèmes dans mon jardin...elle se croit tout permis la demoiselle?!...   
J'ai pris sur moi de ne pas allez déverser ma colère sur sa porte, avant de lui dire avec véhémence ce que je pense d'elle...  
Donc...levé à 6h ce matin, armé de ma pelle et mon seau j'entreprit le rassemblement de ses petits confettis méprisables. Après empaquetage, je le propulsa sur sa terrasse accompagné d'un mot tinté d'ironie...

A suivre??...  :mouais:

Voilà voilà...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens, j'vous ai pas dit? Dans moins d'une heure, je suis en Week-End :love:
Et puis aussi, j'vous ai pas dit, mon chef me gonfle


----------



## Imaginus (10 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens je vous l'ai pas dit ? 

Mes employes me gonflent,specialement les stagiaires qui sont la parce que je le veux bien et parce que moi aussi j'ai galeré pour trouver un stage non renuméré etant jeune. Non en fait ils sont sympa ces jeunes c'est plein de vie à cet age la...


----------



## Imaginus (10 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens je vous l'ai pas dit ? 

J'ai recu à l'instant un spam de Schmidt Bowman. Il est sympa il fait des promos sur le viagra. Y'a meme une version "soft". Il vend aussi du Xanax et du Valium. Vu les prix et la tronche des medocs ,il doit les faire dans son garage avec de la farine et de l'Ajax...


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens je vous l'ai pas dit ? 
J'ai faim  Je vais donc me boulotter une clémentine


----------



## al02 (10 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Donc...levé à 6h ce matin, armé de ma pelle et mon seau j'entreprit le rassemblement de ses petits confettis méprisables. Après empaquetage, je le propulsa sur sa terrasse accompagné d'un mot *tinté* d'ironie...



Tu lui as sonné les cloches ?


----------



## le banni (10 Mars 2006)

Ah, tiens, je vous avez pas dit? j'aime bien ce nouveau systeme de Ban, au moins, tu sais et quand, et comment et poourquoi, c'est Hachement bien....:love:





			
				Le Vbul a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez été exclu pour la raison suivante :
> Flood caractérisé (sujet citation MacG, dans le Bar). -> 24 heures
> 
> 
> Date à laquelle l'exclusion sera levée : 11/03/2006, 11h00


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens j'te l'avais pas dis que la dérive des continents c'est devenu ringuard ?



Ah tiens j'te l'avais pas dis qu'aujourd'hui ou demain, c'est pas ça qui les empêchera de dériver !


----------



## SveDec (10 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens, j'vous ai pas dit?
> 
> Ma voisine commence à me sortir par les yeux, après les paquets de clopes c'est les mégots qu'elle sèmes dans mon jardin...elle se croit tout permis la demoiselle?!...
> J'ai pris sur moi de ne pas allez déverser ma colère sur sa porte, avant de lui dire avec véhémence ce que je pense d'elle...
> ...


Ah tiens, j'vous ai pas dit ? C'est moi le voisin !

...

Je plaisante hein ^^ Ah tiens, j'vous l'ai pas dit ?
:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens, je vous avez pas dit? faites gaffe, maintenant si on vous Banni, vous perdez vos 1178 abonnements ....
et heureusement que certaine discu sont fermé parce que retrouver 1000 fil....waoaw....en tout cas, ça c'est super dissuasif....


----------



## CarodeDakar (11 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens, je vous ai pas dit que se faire piquer le bout du doigt, 4 fois, par un infirmier empoté, avec une longue aiguille remplie de liquide transparent, pour "le" geler, c'est une réelle torture?:mouais: 

Panaris est pourtant un si joli mot...


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Mars 2006)

ah tiens je vous ai pas dit .. ya des gens qui ... ah non !! je ne peux pas le dire !! 
mais ah tiens je vous ai pas dit ... que quelque chose clochait et que du coup je ne savais pas trop quoi dire .. :rose:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens je vous ai pas dit, cest pratique le début de ce fil on a juste à faire un copier coller pour les premiers mots.
Et puis je vous ai pas dit, je devais aller faire du roller, mais il y a une tempête à Nice (ouais je sais, vou vous en foutez, je sors...)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

ah, tiens j'vous ai pas dit: j'ai rencontré des personnes adorables ces derniers 24h et leur envoie mille bisous:love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2006)

Dans la salle à Ban ?


----------



## elKBron (13 Mars 2006)

ah, tiens, je vous ai pas dit, mais ca fait maintenant bientot 1 mois que je recherche un morceau de musique dont voici la description succinte, mais je peux vraiment pas faire mieux :
chant de jeune femme indienne samplé, style bollywood, sur un beat hip hop... ce n est pas One Self (qui a fait un truc dans le genre...)

donc si quelqu un pouvait me dire : ah tien, je te le dis, ce morceau, c est... ???

samantha edith : @NED, c est pas ca  (cf ci dessous) ... j edite pour pas trop pourrir le thread en fait... et ce morceau a au max 3 ans d age, et le chant revient tout au long du morceau, pas juste en intro, et je precise encore encore qu il y a une vraie chanteuse en plus... mais merci pour la tentative


----------



## NED (13 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens je vous ai pas dit,
Ptêtre que j'ai trouvé le morceau que Elkbron cherche...en tout cas un morceau dans le quel ce que tu cherches y serait.
Il y a un morceau de Prodigy dans lequel une nana style indien chante comme ça avec un beat de dingue. Ce morceau s'intitule "Smack my bitch up". A 3minutes du début, au milieu de la chanson on entend cette femme chanter comme ça.
C'est assez dément, j'aime bien...


----------



## ikiki (13 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens je vous ai pas dit, maintenant que j'ai à nouveau un taf je n'ai plus le temps de venir poster la journée... 
Et en plus cela serait mal venu car dans ma new boite ils surveillent toutes les connexions et font des stats sur les sites les plus visités en fonctions des postes utilisateurs  ... me demande bien c'qu'ils vont en faire   :mouais:


----------



## bens (13 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens j'vous ai pas dit...que je viens de me rendre compte que tous les rembousements de mutuelle de mon père arrivaient sur mon compte depuis 3 ans...  :love: 
... sauf que maintenant, il veut que je lui rembourse tout  
_(ça va faire mal à mon compte toute cette histoire   _)


----------



## jugnin (13 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens j'vous ai pas dit que tout mes remboursements de mutuelle arrivent sur le compte de mon père depuis cinq ans. Il l'a toujours su, c'est sa mutuelle, mais du coup elle me sert pas à grand chose.


----------



## kanako (13 Mars 2006)

ah tiens j'vous ai pas dit, moi c'est pareil ^^ tous mes remboursement mutuelle vont sur le compte de mon père depuis 4 ans, en même temps c'est la mutuelle de ma mère  
:hein: pas chercher à comprendre :sleep:


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens j'vous ai pas dit,
Que j'avais des trucs que je vous ai pas dit?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens j'vous ai pas dit,
> Que j'avais des trucs que je vous ai pas dit?


----------



## SveDec (15 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

>


Ah tiens, j'vous ait pas dit que j'étais apparament le seul à avoir noté qu'il avait pas dit "Ah tiens, j'vous ait pas dit" ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2006)

....par l'intermédiaire de la page "contact" de mon site ouèbe, il m'est arrivé de recevoir des messages drôles, farfelus, gentils, incompréhensibles (pas seulement passqu'y z'étaient en chinois, danois ou russe, non, non certains même en français on les comprend pas !!!  :mouais: )...
mais là j'en ai reçu un "gratiné" tout à l'heure !!!  :mouais: 
je vous le cite......  
_
"Hey i think you are very good....thats why i send you this 
card,i want you to ask if you could draw me.Without clothes.My breasts and something like that you understand me?that will be really nice.If you had draw me i will dance for you,sure without clothes....you like to see me? so write me back.
Kiss
G* "_

bon, en même temps.... même si mon adresse n'apparaît nulle part; _de la pub déguisée j'en ai eu aussi par ma page "contact"...._


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ....par l'intermédiaire de la page "contact" de mon site ouèbe, il m'est arrivé de recevoir des messages drôles, farfelus, gentils, incompréhensibles (pas seulement passqu'y z'étaient en chinois, danois ou russe, non, non certains même en français on les comprend pas !!!  :mouais: )...
> mais là j'en ai reçu un "gratiné" tout à l'heure !!!  :mouais:
> je vous le cite......
> _
> ...



En fait, c'est une tentative d'instaurer une sorte de SEL, je connais ce G* (il est docker à Liverpool, depuis son arrivée clandestine du Kenya, il y a six ans.), c'est un mec sympa, il fait tout le temps des bisous à ses collègues, pis si t'as un truc lourd à déplacer, 1m95, 140 Kg de muscles ...  Tu devrais lui faire, son petit mickey !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ....par l'intermédiaire de la page "contact" de mon site ouèbe, il m'est arrivé de recevoir des messages drôles, farfelus, gentils, incompréhensibles (pas seulement passqu'y z'étaient en chinois, danois ou russe, non, non certains même en français on les comprend pas !!!  :mouais: )...
> mais là j'en ai reçu un "gratiné" tout à l'heure !!!  :mouais:
> je vous le cite......
> _
> ...


*Nom de Zeus* !!! t'attend quoi pour répondre ???


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> *Nom de Zeus* !!! t'attend quoi pour répondre ???


j'me tâte.........


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Mars 2006)

Ah tiens, j'vous ait pas dit, vous oubliez les : " Ah tiens, j'vous ait pas dit ", c'est pas sérieux ça les gars


----------



## Lila (16 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'me tâte.........



...oui. ...et avec l'autre main ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2006)

pareil......


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens, j'vous ait pas dit, vous oubliez les : " Ah tiens, j'vous ait pas dit ", c'est pas sérieux ça les gars



C'est parce que tu as mal lu, si t'avais fait attention, t'aurais vu qu'on les à mis en titre !


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce que tu as mal lu, si t'avais fait attention, t'aurais vu qu'on les à mis en titre !



Les deux posts au dessus du mien non  et là encore ça recommence, c'est pas vrai, mais c'est pas vrai vous le faites exprès pour m'embêter  

Tant pis je vais me plaindre au DCLGQMPLATJPD


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2006)

j'habite au dessus d'un bar-brasserie, donc quand j'ai la flemme de me faire à manger..... 
ce midi :
- entrée : saucisson lyonnais chaud, avec patates (tièdes), vinaigrette, échalotte et salade...:rateau: 
- ensuite : émincé de pintade à l'estragon avec pâtes fraîches.....:love: 
(tout ça avec un p'tit pichet de rouge)....
- dessert : tarte à l'ananas..... 

_P.S : j'aime bien "ma" cantine !!......_:love: :love: :love:


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'habite au dessus d'un bar-brasserie, donc quand j'ai la flemme de me faire à manger.....
> ce midi :
> - entrée : saucisson lyonnais chaud, avec patates (tièdes), vinaigrette, échalotte et salade...:rateau:
> - ensuite : émincé de pintade à l'estragon avec pâtes fraîches.....:love:
> ...



Ha ça c'est super Cool !!
Moi c'est un Kébab....snif :rose:


----------

